

You have to be incompatible - erikstarck
http://www.twistimage.com/blog/archives/incompatible/

======
gschorno
"Artist. It doesn't matter if they're inventing the iPad or a new irrigation
system. Their work is not their work. Their work is their art. It is what they
were meant to do and - in the end - it is art. Both in the creation process
and in the final product. Incompatibles embrace the artist's way and follow
their muse. They don't care much about market research or customer insights.
They know better than both."

That's my favorite.

